# Would you rather game



## Bunnylover14 (Jan 12, 2021)

So I thought would you rather would be a fun game to play. I think most people know how to play this game but if you don't then here is an example

you: would you rather eat pizza or a burger
other person: burger , would you rather be the worst player on a team that always wins or be the best player on a team that never wins.


would you rather be the worst player on a team that always wins or be the best player on a team that never wins.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 12, 2021)

The worst on a team that always wins

Would you rather have 1 bunny who doesn't like you or 2 bunnies who like you, but hate each other



Bunnylover14 said:


> So I thought would you rather would be a fun game to play. I think most people know how to play this game but if you don't then here is an example
> 
> you: would you rather eat pizza or a burger
> other person: burger , would you rather be the worst player on a team that always wins or be the best player on a team that never wins.
> ...


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 12, 2021)

I would rather be the best player in the team that never wins. I feel like that would make me a stronger player.
Would you rather have an old bunny that acts playful and joyous or a young bunny that acts old and grumpy


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 12, 2021)

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> The worst on a team that always wins
> 
> Would you rather have 1 bunny who doesn't like you or 2 bunnies who like you, but hate each other


I would rather have two bunny’s cuz I could keep them separated and still love them! 
would you rather not have friends and be a happy person or have friends and be a miserable person.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 12, 2021)

Not have friends and be happy. It's pretty easy to be happy without being with friends.

Would you rather be afraid of bunnies or have a bunny that's afraid of you


----------



## Bunnylover14 (Jan 12, 2021)

Probably have a bunny that is afraid of me though I would rather say neither.  

Would you rather have more time or more money.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 12, 2021)

More time.

Would you rather have to eat 100 hotdogs or eat 75 hamburgers all in one day?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 13, 2021)

75 hamburgers. I can't stand hotdogs!

Would you rather have a cat or a dog


----------



## Me and Bun-uccino (Jan 13, 2021)

A cat for sure.

Would you rather stay home and be with your friends or go out somewhere alone


----------



## Bunnylover14 (Jan 13, 2021)

Be at home with my friends. 

Would you rather always be 10 minutes late or always be 20 minutes early?


----------



## HoppyRabbits06 (Jan 13, 2021)

20 minutes early!

Would you rather stay where you are or move to another city? (tell us which city If you'd like)


----------



## Bunnylover14 (Jan 13, 2021)

Stay where I am.

Would you rather have 1 million dollars to donate or 1,000 dollars to keep.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 13, 2021)

1,000 to keep. I would probably end up using it all on Bullseye  

Would you rather have 100 online friends or 10 real friends


----------



## Bunnylover14 (Jan 13, 2021)

10 real friends.
Would you rather be a TV star and have all the money in the world but have no actual friends who like who you are other than you being famous, or be a regular person, average income but have a few close friends who like who you really are.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 13, 2021)

Normal person with a few friends.

Would you rather meet iron man or Batman, and why?


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 13, 2021)

Absolutely neither. I am a foreigner living under a rock, despite being a gen z person. As such, i have never watched or read anything that originates from superheroes or mcu? i think. So i cannot honestly state my opinion so i have to say neither. 
Would you rather be boy, girl or anything in between (ignoring the hormone-related gender just for the question's sake)


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 13, 2021)

A girl, I feel like girls have more success factor in men and also they have tons of more clothing items :3 I'm sure I have other reasons but those are the ones on top of my brain. 

Would you never eat fast food again or never eat desserts again ??


----------



## BunBun71 (Jan 13, 2021)

Fast food for sure.


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Where's the "would you" statement at?


----------



## BunBun71 (Jan 14, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> Where's the "would you" statement at?


oops, Sorry, Would you rather have a duck or a cat?


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 23, 2021)

I would rather have a cat. 
I like Norwegian forest cats and Maine Coons the most.
Before i became a bunny lady with a kitty allergy i was a cat person, although for some reason all the cats i've known have shown considerable dislike towards me.

Would you rather have:
a duo that could never bond,(assuming a long, tedious process with all possible means still failed) but be chill n bill just when not in eachothers faces ( eg share the space n all that but cannot be kept directly together without a wire/wall or other separator, will riot when not seeing eachother);
or 
a quad that bonded super well on first try but hate any change, making them unbond and needing to be rebonded every time something is off; including any habitat cleaning, stuff replacement, toys swap etc (assuming they will rebond every time with an ''average'' good bonding progress)?


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Feb 10, 2021)

The 2nd
Would you rather have no bunnies
~or~
have more buns then you could handle?!?


----------



## Catlyn (Feb 14, 2021)

If I had to go either way, I would rather have none. I would be devastated to know that i own more dear floofies than i could take care of, and that they may suffer (mildly or terribly) depending on how many extra heads i had to care for. All of that without taking into consideration how other people in my household would act n react. I know for sure that atm, our house's bunny limit is 2.

Would you rather have a bun/nies that never seem to be in full health but live fairly long [noting that the ailments are not serious enough to be deadly] -symptoms that may include small case of sore hocks, maybe clear runny nose, small case of ear mites here or there, very sensitive digestive tract, maybe some problems with vision/hearing/smell 
OR
have bun/nies that are in perfect health, ideal personality, wonderful condition, but they would never see their one-year anniversary with you?


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Feb 17, 2021)

I would rather have my bun be healthy 

Would you rather have a bun that looked like this: 

or a bun that looked like this:


----------



## Jilly (Feb 17, 2021)

Probably the bald one, I feel bad for the wooly ones it must be hard to be so big and fluffy.


Would you rather have a rabbit or Pikachu as your pet?











_Not my rabbit in picture just random internet pic _


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 19, 2021)

Bunny they are so floofy!
Sports or reading


----------



## Catlyn (Feb 20, 2021)

Reading! I suck at any competitive sports!

Mushrooms or leafy vegs?


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 20, 2021)

Mushrooms!, I love mushroom soup

Percy Jackson or Harry Potter ?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Feb 20, 2021)

*insert sorting hat voice* GRYFFINDOR (Harry potter)

Spotify or Youtube music?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Feb 20, 2021)

Spotify!

Would you rather be missing an arm or missing a leg?


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 21, 2021)

Missing an arm because it would be really hard to just walk on one leg.

Cartoons or Reality TV shows ??


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Feb 21, 2021)

Reality tv shows.

Would you rather have lots of amazing friends, or have the sweetest, friendliest bunny ever?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Feb 21, 2021)

Sweetest bunny ever!

Phone or computer?


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Feb 21, 2021)

Phone
Rabbit or hare?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Feb 21, 2021)

Rabbit!

Puppy or Kitten?


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 22, 2021)

Kitten! I absolutely love cats!!

White or Black??


----------



## Jilly (Feb 23, 2021)

White because it can become any color 

Would you rather eat a Watermelon slushy or Banana slushy?


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Feb 23, 2021)

Watermelon slushy.

Would you rather a Lemon, Lime, Bitters, or a Mojito?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Feb 25, 2021)

Lemon Lime Bitters.

Would you rather live somewhere really hot or really cold?


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 1, 2021)

Somewhere really cold. If i lived in Arizona i wouldn't have enough layers to peel off when it's smoldering, but i can always stack up like an inuit or eskimo would when it's frosty.

Would you rather see the sun absolutely all the time to the point of utter annoyance, or never see it at all, to the same extent of being a nuisance?
Which would wreck your sleep more?


----------



## Jilly (Mar 3, 2021)

never at all, I enjoy the night, its quiet 

Would you rather get everything you want for free and have to fix it or get everything new but pay excessive amounts


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Mar 4, 2021)

Get everything for free and fix it up. I really love renovating stuff and me and my brother have fixed up a playhouse into a chicken coop and im hoping I can find a cheap rabbit hutch to do up aswell.

Would you rather a girl or boy bunny?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 4, 2021)

I've never had a female rabbit, but I have heard they are super sassy and can be brats, while male rabbits are so chill. Since I already have a boy rabbit I would have to get a girl rabbit so they could be bonded. 

Would you rather have your rabbit destroy all the baseboards in your house, or destroy all the cords in your house?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Mar 5, 2021)

Destroy the baseboards. 
Btw our first bunnies were all girls that were super friendly and lived together happily (don't ask me how) and our FG girl we have now is the sweetest bunny I have met. We also have two mini lops which are brother and sister and are little brats...

Would you rather have the biggest rabbit ever, or the smallest?


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 5, 2021)

The biggest one ever. If it is a super chill dude rabbit then maybe i could cuddle with him, frenchies are pretty big enough for that but i would like to try with an even bigger boy. Also, if i had an absolute giant, then mum could treat him all she wanted and he would be partially free-range because even a decently sized enclosure for a 12kg boi would not fit in our apartment.

Would you rather hear a rabbit sneeze or snore?


----------



## Jilly (Mar 5, 2021)

Sneeze It's so cute!

Would you rather have dog or cat and no rabbits or ten rabbits and no other pets?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm leaning towards ten rabbits, if they are Flemmies. I already have a dog and a cat and thy are great but I think bunnies are one of the best pets ever. Don't get me wrong, our dog is awesome but he can be a pain sometimes. 

Would you rather have a lop eared bunny or one with pointy ears?


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 7, 2021)

I like lops! I have had two of them, and my white prince is a helicopter-lop.
Although i really wanted Storm to have an uppy-eared gal, we ended up ''rescuing'' a helico-boy who we thought was supposed to be a lop girl.
@LizzyMayHarvey i really like the bunny on your pfp, so gorgeous!

Would you rather have too many names (like a real full name having first, second, surname, and in the middle of that a dozen more which one would have to memorize and write full on every document) or none at all(just a single short moniker)?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Mar 7, 2021)

A super short name. Thankyou so much @Catlyn the photo is of my FG Alice when she was a baby.

Would you rather have lots of siblings and never be alone or no siblings?


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 8, 2021)

I would rather have none. I have only one sibling, and there were really tough times with her for years, and then she had to go and pick fights with mum all the time. 

Would you rather be in school all your life or never at all?


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Mar 8, 2021)

Never at all! I'm homeschooled so I haven't ever been to school anyway. Unfortunately that doesn't mean I don't have to do school work.

Would you rather a spotty or solid coloured bun?


----------



## Zr0x (Mar 8, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> oops, Sorry, Would you rather have a duck or a cat?



I would have to say cat since I can't take care of duck nor do I know how to.

would you rather Live in a giant rabbit burrow o live in a giant bird's nest?


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 9, 2021)

I have never had a solid coloured bun! Lümi is spotty, and i love his pattern, Storm is a broken gold-tipped black buck, and Musti was a broken black bun. I would like to have a solid-coloured bun one day!

Would you rather live in the air or underground?


----------



## peanutdabunny (Mar 9, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> I have never had a solid coloured bun! Lümi is spotty, and i love his pattern, Storm is a broken gold-tipped black buck, and Musti was a broken black bun. I would like to have a solid-coloured bun one day!
> 
> Would you rather live in the air or underground?


I feel like I would say air but I'm scared of heights so Ill live in a burro like rabbits


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 5, 2021)

Zr0x said:


> I would have to say cat since I can't take care of duck nor do I know how to.
> 
> would you rather Live in a giant rabbit burrow o live in a giant bird's nest?


I'd live in a burrow since people can't fly, ground dwellers much like rabbits.

Would you rather have a small apartment with a bonded duo (pretty much no other option than freeroam, but they'd wreck all stuff, even the rabbit-proofed ones, forcing one to live in a nearly barren house) or a gigantic house with at least a quad of bonded buns, but the same situation would apply-bunny proofing wrecked?


----------



## Icebluequeen_o.o (Jun 26, 2021)

The second one...

Would you rather have a best friend or the best couple


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 27, 2021)

I would much rather have the best bunny couple. I've seen exactly just how sad Storm became after he lost Lümi, i wouldn't want to see such a thing again. Hoping that he'll soon find his best bondmate again.

Would you rather have the extreme heat or the extreme cold?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 27, 2021)

Heat because then I have an excuse to swim all day!

would you rather be a bunny or a human


----------



## Icebluequeen_o.o (Jun 27, 2021)

Bunny , they can sleep all day without excuse 

Would you rather be inmortal being miserable or die being the happiest person in the world


----------

